# Post-mating change in personality?



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

I know there was a thread a week-or-so ago about how an intact dog's personality can change if they are used as a stud. 

But since neutered males can still do almost everything that an intact male can do...does this mean that if a neutered male "mates" with a female, their personality may also change?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lizz1155 said:


> I know there was a thread a week-or-so ago about how an intact dog's personality can change if they are used as a stud.
> 
> But since neutered males can still do almost everything that an intact male can do...does this mean that if a neutered male "mates" with a female, their personality may also change?


It doesn't effect their temperament as such. It's very much you don't know what you don't know.

So if you use a dog for stud, he often will become much more aware of females, and what happens, what all the fuss it about so to speak, which sometimes can lead to more same sex aggression, more sent marking, being a wee bit more of a lad...

Often if male is neutered before he ever gets to have his wicked way he'll have no interest in females, because he doesn't produce hormones to tell him he should be and he has no idea what all the fuss is about, but in the same breath if he has been used before he could now have a learn behavior.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Often if male is neutered before he ever gets to have his wicked way he'll have no interest in females, because he doesn't produce hormones to tell him he should be and he has no idea what all the fuss is about, but in the same breath if he has been used before he could now have a learn behavior.


This isn't strictly correct - it isn't the testes that produce the hormones - the pituitary gland produces Follicle-stimulating and Luteinizing hormones which stimulate the ovaries and testes - that hormone is still produced after the dogs are neutered - a study found that the presence of these hormones in neutered dogs was many times that of entire dogs (Nearly 10 times for FSH in neutered compared to entire males)

I had an interesting conversation with a vet about this a while ago - I know of quite a few bitches who've been neutered at what could be deemed "inappropriate times" - e.g. 9 weeks, in the middle of a phantom etc and some of these bitches have encountered behavioural peculiarities at regular intervals but without the actual seasons.

Not all dogs crave sex before or after they've had it - many dogs won't even bother a bitch if she isn't ready for mating - even before they've been used - there are of course some that don't care and will have an overarching drive to sh*g anything that moves including their owners legs  and it seems neutering can quell this in some dogs - but there are some interesting studies on the effects of neutering and hormone production and how these levels can be used to determine the sexual status of bitches (little more obvious in boys).

As the OP has already picked up - neutered dogs can indeed do everything that entire ones can apart from make babies - one of my pups was a right sex pest and had to be neutered quite early - for him it did do the trick and he now lives quite happily with one neutered and one entire (his half sister) bitch.

As Meezey says - male on male aggression is potentially one (and possibly the biggest risk - and something you won't know until the male has been used - it also may not happen immediately. You could also get males who are more likely to try and wander looking for bitches.

The other issue you get which I wasn't aware until it happened to a friend, is neutered males can smell like bitches in season - a friend had a dog and bitch who'd lived and slept happily together all their lives - until he was neutered and suddenly all hell let loose.

I've also heard of neutered boys becoming easy targets for entire dogs who can become real sex pests - so it's not just the bitches in season who can become a target for entire males.

Some neutered males will mate a bitch ready for mating (I've heard of one instance of a neutered male mating a neutered female ) - but such instances are, as far as I'm aware - very rare.

As for would a neutered male try and get it on with an in season bitch - the only way you will ever really find out is if and when it happens 

I've certainly not aware of any dog on human aggression as a result of being used - even when they are unceremoniously being removed from a bitch they've tried to get at when they shouldn't (that's not to say it doesn't happen).


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

I think some dogs are born with more sex drive than others.
My Border Collie has been used at stud a couple of times For those that worry, all health tests including Optigen blood tests were done first lol He would never dream of cocking his leg in the house. He isn't aggressive with other males and doesn't pester females who aren't presenting to him.
But my miniature Pinscher started cocking his leg in the house at 8 weeks old and I'm struggling to stop this behaviour because it isn't need to pee it's scent marking and I doubt that having him castrated would stop it. Luckily he isn't aggressive at all but he will hump cuddly toys and big dogs legs until he's seen and told to stop - He just smirks as he walks away with a swagger


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Cinnebar said:


> But my miniature Pinscher started cocking his leg in the house at 8 weeks old and I'm struggling to stop this behaviour because it isn't need to pee it's scent marking and I doubt that having him castrated would stop it. Luckily he isn't aggressive at all but he will hump cuddly toys and big dogs legs until he's seen and told to stop - He just smirks as he walks away with a swagger


Does he follow the same principle as the "short men theories" who have to prove their worth in other areas 

I've had one start cocking his leg at 4 months and I thought that was early - and I've had boys of 5 who've been used, yet never once lifted their leg to pee.

8 weeks - that's going to be hard to stop I would imagine - but then the small ones nearly always have the biggest characters 

Touch wood - I've not had an issue with scent marking inside the house when the girls are in season - I can't say the same for the garden when my boys MUST cover ever single little bit of pee out there before they come in regardless of if the bitches are in season or not


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`ve had 2 males who were used for stud, then neutered after being dumped in rescue aged 5 ish. I never had any particular problems with either of them.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a visiting dog at the moment. He has been used on 3 bitches and you would never even know he is entire. He does not scent mark on walks, he is polite with my bitches and even when he is near bitches in season he is not bothered by them unless they are ready to be mated.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Blitz said:


> I have a visiting dog at the moment. He has been used on 3 bitches and you would never even know he is entire. He does not scent mark on walks, he is polite with my bitches and even when he is near bitches in season he is not bothered by them unless they are ready to be mated.


My boy is the same - I've had my girls literally sit on his face - and he's walked off - leaving them rather frustrated lol

They are all different (a bit like humans really :lol:


----------

